# BUPD accepting applications for Police - Questions



## 4233 (May 10, 2006)

I see that BUPD is accepting applications for the position of Police Officer . Anyone know if it is a good department to work for?


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

how do you know there are opens at bupd because there are no postings on the web site!!


----------



## 4233 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

*2/16/2007 *The Boston University Police Department is now accepting applications for the position of Police Officer. For application information please follow this link. This is on the first page of their website.


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

55 Bucks for a test?? It should be free for the amount of money they charge for tuition.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

so is the bupd test like the *Civil Service Test!!!*


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

I have a friend on BUPD and he said it is for 1 position. They do the exam here and there to make a list for the future. They charge because they know people will pay it. They probably know who they are putting on like Wellsley College Police. It should be free, and I believe that it was free before and that this is new?????


----------



## stash9009 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

Speaking of Wellesley College Police...I heard from someone in the academy that the woman Wellesley College just hired and sent to the academy is not doing any PT because she is on crutches for shin splints....after only 10 days in the academy!

...Just another lazy bag skating by...nice hire...


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*



stash9009 said:


> Speaking of Wellesley College Police...I heard from someone in the academy that the woman Wellesley College just hired and sent to the academy is not doing any PT because she is on crutches for shin splints....after only 10 days in the academy!
> 
> ...Just another lazy bag skating by...nice hire...


All political my friend. Her mother probably donated a building


----------



## union1 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

BUPD test requires a bit more thinking than the Civil Circus test. I took it about 5 years ago. Back then about 60 people took it and I found out that they already knew who they were taking from it.

Unless you justlike to throw money away look for something else.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

Yeah you know they know who they are taking for the position. This state is the worst for police jobs. if you go to New hampshire or any other state you will have a chance to get on. But this state is rediculous!!!!! Do not waste your saturday, and save your money.


----------



## copper24 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

I agree. Its riduculous!!


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

[email protected]# i have sent my $50 to bu.

i gess i have to start filling out app in the other 49 states!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*



stash9009 said:


> Speaking of Wellesley College Police...I heard from someone in the academy that the woman Wellesley College just hired and sent to the academy is not doing any PT because she is on crutches for shin splints....after only 10 days in the academy!
> 
> ...Just another lazy bag skating by...nice hire...


I would just like to comment on Stash9009's unreasonable comments...First off, you must not be a police officer because part of being an officer is getting the facts straight, which is something you failed miserably to do. Second, whoever is "in the academy" and informed you of the that information...I hope the lead DI finds out who threw a fellow student officer under the bus like that and deals with them accordingly. Third, having attended the SSPO, I know how extremely frustrating it is for an SSPO to get injured. It's not so much the injury itself as it is the disappointment of not being able to participate with your fellow SSPO's in every aspect of the academy. With that said, once people realize your utter ignorance, good luck getting a job...anywhere. If you are a police officer, I feel sorry for the people you work with.


----------



## fish4all (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

Here are the facts for the BUPD exam. The exam is being conducted by an outside agency. So, if someone thinks that BUPD already knows who they are hiring they are mistaken. Also, they hiring more than one person. This is part of the new hiring process implemented by the new Chief.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: BUPD accepting applications for the position of Police Officer*

So there hiring three people this time not one....lol


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Moved from Employment listings:

Rules of Employment sections: http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=700


----------



## Hawgcop15 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Wow, nice words from help and stash!!! I guess I must be a lazy bag too and I must have skated thru the Lowell Police Academy. I had shin splints and it was not fun. I was in a lot of pain and overdosing on ibuprofen. I took off a few days from running and I still fought thru it and made the 10 mile run. It's not fair to judge people without knowing the exact facts of their injuries. I think you guys owe her an public apology.*


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

If you got shin splints in Marine Corps Boot Camp you got shot.

Oh yeah and I know nothing about BUPD except that Col Robbins retired from State Police,Former Marine, is now Chief there, and if it wasn't a squared away department when he got there it soon will be under his tenure.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

I heard that it is for 1 hire now! Then a list will be made up and they know who they will hire next and then after that. That is how the persuit of a Police job in mass is. Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

Look at BU'S job website and they are hiring dispatchers for all shifts. I heard that the one position for police officer is for a dispatcher. I dont [email protected]!!!!


----------



## Badge 2 (Nov 11, 2003)

*BU Test*

Did anyone out there take the BU test? How do you think you did?
I heard that they are just hiring one at this time. I hear if something happens with the medical area and they are involved with that will lead to more. 
Good luck to anyone trying!


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

I heard they are hiring one officer for sure and are trying to get the funding to hire one or two others. Everyone I have talked to in the Boston police and in some other campus departments has had good things to say about the BUPD.


----------



## a76589 (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: BU Test*

I took the test, thought parts of it were hard, but not bad overall. I heard they may be trying to hire more officers than one. Also, the medical campus has a seperate department (more or less) made up of unarmed security officers. They are assisted by the BUPD, but only when requested.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

I remember once upon a time when Harvard University gave a Police exam. I believe it was $30-$35 (can't remember exactly) to take it back then and they used to have it in 2 sessions (either 2 sessions with time in between on the same day or each one on a different day), due to the large amount of applicants. Kilvinsky, do you remember the price? I remember seeing you there on a few of those if I recall (man we're old eh?) . Anyhow, they have since done away with the test, but they must've made some good coin on those over the years they did it and it's not like they needed it with that billion dollar endowement. Like someone else here said, they charge money because they can and people will pay it. Come to think of it though, I only know of 1 person who ever got on from the test. Yes, I did work there for 10 years, albeit as a Security Officer. We worked side by side with the Police and all knew each other pretty good.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I heard BUPD is a veru squared away PD, no key opening functions and are all about policing and training. Not too many people leave there to go municipal, but i do believe you have to do a physical every year to get your raise and continue employment(i.e. height,weight,PT exam,medical).


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BU Test*

bu is hireing 6 officers! the test was not hard and ubpd douse patrol bu medical campus.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: BU Test*

_


BSP268 said:



bu is hireing 6 officers! the test was not hard and ubpd douse patrol bu medical campus.

Click to expand...

_Hope there wasn't an essay part to it!


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I heard BUPD is a veru squared away PD, no key opening functions and are all about policing and training. Not too many people leave there to go municipal, but i do believe you have to do a physical every year to get your raise and continue employment(i.e. height,weight,PT exam,medical).


must be a tough place to work if they check your height every year.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> I heard BUPD is a veru squared away PD, no key opening functions and are all about policing and training. Not too many people leave there to go municipal, but i do believe you have to do a physical every year to get your raise and continue employment(i.e. height,weight,PT exam,medical).


That's funny, we had two come over to us in the last couple of years.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

I remember years ago when Harvard gave a police test, they anticipated so many applicants that they opened up a testing center in an empty storefront on Mass Ave near the Hong Kong. It was open all day for a few weeks so you could fill out an application and pay your fee. I think I remember hearing that over a thousand people took the test. A friend who worked there, said they hired one person who was already in processes before the test.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Very low scores on the exam and lots of failures. Good luck


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

I passed but did AWFUL. I thought the test was easy too. WHat do I know? The letter states they are hiring ONE police officer. I heard through the grape vine (which doesnt mean much) that if the BU Lab thingy (where they be bringing all the fun germs and stuff-see the movie 25 days) becomes 100% opperational, that they will get tons of funds for more cops. 
I dont expect a letter for a psyc eval so I probably wasted $55 bucks but oh well.
Good luck peoples


----------



## RickMackey (Feb 16, 2007)

*BU Test?*

Anyone take the BU test a couple weeks ago? Just curious what scores people got. I know I don't have a chance in hell of getting the job because I'm not juiced in, but wanted to know how I did since the test was pretty objective. I got like a 87.65, I think.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: BU Test*



RCPD33 said:


> Hope there wasn't an essay part to it!


 sorry doun't like to write much!


----------



## RickMackey (Feb 16, 2007)

Blivid316 said:


> I passed but did AWFUL. I thought the test was easy too. WHat do I know? The letter states they are hiring ONE police officer. I heard through the grape vine (which doesnt mean much) that if the BU Lab thingy (where they be bringing all the fun germs and stuff-see the movie 25 days) becomes 100% opperational, that they will get tons of funds for more cops.
> I dont expect a letter for a psyc eval so I probably wasted $55 bucks but oh well.
> Good luck peoples


Do you mean 28 Days Later?? If so there's a sequel coming out, 28 weeks later or months. Something along those lines, it will involve eating brains.


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

RickMackey said:


> Do you mean 28 Days Later?? If so there's a sequel coming out, 28 weeks later or months. Something along those lines, it will involve eating brains.


haha yes thank you...that's the one. good movie too


----------

